# Plastic Trainining Ammunition



## mc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of a website where you can order plastic training ammo to teach people how to load pistols? I once saw them at a gun show, but cant seem to find them online or at gun shows anymore.

These rounds were 100% plastic,not capable of being fired, and orange in color.

I want to teach my girlfriend to use a pistol and dont want her using live ammo at this point. I'd appreciate any assitance you can provide.

Thanks


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you mean snap-caps?

http://search.cheaperthandirt.com/s...ields=price&getfields=image&oe=UTF-8&filter=p


----------



## mc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Spartan said:


> Do you mean snap-caps?
> 
> http://search.cheaperthandirt.com/s...ields=price&getfields=image&oe=UTF-8&filter=p


This is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks a lot. :mrgreen: :smt1099


----------

